# Waterproof Pants



## hughmungus (Aug 25, 2008)

hi guys after some decent waterproof pants, any suggestions?
cheers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

its cold here in ireland so i usually use waders with thermals underneath
but when its warmer i have a pair of goretex ski overpants that are excellent
i've even used them rockhopping when i know i won't be getting my feet wet

Nick


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

If you are thinking about the winter, it may be worth considering how to stay warm rather than how to stay dry. I bought something called radiator pants a few years ago, and they keep me warm all winter whether they get wet or not. Others wear sharkskins, or similar.


----------



## cranky (Aug 17, 2008)

i recently bought these: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/368 ... Pants.html immersion paddle pants 
i have not tested them yet but they look like they will work well, it has and adjustable velcro- neoprene ankle strap to stop the water getting in.
wide elastic neoprene at the waste - comfy, they are loose enough to go over thermals or track pants.
they have a few different ones there


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Sharkskin is great, breaths much better than normal wet-suit Neoprene. 
A mate down south in colder climate swears by Kokatat Tempest pants which have socks to keep your feet dry too. I ordered some as cold feet/wet feet sucks!


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it OK to post links to other forums ?...if not mods remove this:

http://www.vyak.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4591

Regards,
Wokka


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

And Hi all BTW. Long time lurker first time poster from down south.


----------



## hughmungus (Aug 25, 2008)

i was after pants to keep me dry when its pissing down, generally i stay dry unless raining


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought some Rugby training pants from the UK last winter and wear thermals underneath, toasty warm, dry and comfy. Tuck the rugby trainers into the dive boots and you will not get wet one bit. Bought them off ebay for about $15 delivered. Very light but very rugged as I guess rugby trainers would have to be.


----------

